# do all babies move their arms and legs sooooo much...



## miaangel

My Lo cannot stay still.... whether she's happy or sad or crying her arms and legs keep moving and kicking, even when she's held!! It's getting difficult to hold her as she keeps trying to stretch out her legs which makes her slide down... i'm running out of different ways of holding her.


----------



## cherryglitter

Jake is like this! Loads at the moment. Bulding up all their muscles bless them.


----------



## sarah0108

Yep max never stops :haha:


----------



## Laura_M

Mine is exactly the same, such a little wiggler, only time he stays still is when he's in a really deep sleep. His favourite position is laying on my legs and is constantly booting me in the stomach!


----------



## aliss

Yes, I still have to swaddle mine, he cannot control his limbs


----------



## cherryglitter

Alex is gorgeous! x


----------



## aliss

cherryglitter said:



> Alex is gorgeous! x

Awww thank you :) :) :flower: :cloud9: He's taking his 1pm nap right now.. swaddled, lol. Tried 2 arms out today and just got my hair pulled and my face smacked!


----------



## trulymadly

Belles exactly the same. I just leave her laying on her changing mat and she'll spend ages just kicking and flinging her arms about...v.cute to watch :cloud9:


----------



## britt1986

Oh my gosh, yes! My LO was so hard to change when he was little because he moved so much!


----------



## KiansMummy

yep kian is just like this hes sooo wriggly even when hes asleep i can see him fidgetting xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yep LO never stops moving lol


----------



## leannehurren

Oh I'm pleased u posted this - was a tiny bit worried as LO is like this and when he's excited his arms and legs go mad!!!


----------



## newmommy23

yup, mollys insane


----------



## marie73

I'm glad you posted it too! My lo is 9 weeks old and has been a complete wriggler since birth! At least the movements are a little more controlled now. She's gorgeous to watch when she's lying on her play mat but it's difficult to change her nappy as she won't keep still! Bless them!


----------



## chubbin

Yes, he was a flailing newborn, and now he's a very wriggly and active (almost) 7 month old xx


----------



## Princess86

Yep my LO is the same! I have to swaddle him since he wakes himself up by moving his hands n legs in his sleep.


----------



## kirstylm

EVA doesn't stop! Her legs and arms flap around all the time bit more when she's tired and trying to get to sleep! It's sooooo frustrating! She tends to grunt/growl a lot too when she's tired lol!


----------



## staceyg

my little man doesnt stop either hes currently hitting the key board lol i've strated calling him figget bum! lol


----------



## dizzymeg

olly is a complete and utter wiggler, it is quite funny really!! x


----------



## discoclare

Aaaaghh bless! Not all babies are like this, but mine is! (and lots of other people here too by the looks of things). Some of my friends babies just sit completely still when we go out and I'm amazed.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie was like that when I was pregnant and still doesn't stop!


----------

